# Disana Tie Nappy?



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

Think I'm going to order some. Every review I can find online is positive - does anyone NOT love them? Do you mostly use them at night or during the day? What kind of doubler and cover do you like with them? TIA!


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

I loved the look of these, but honestly dont know why I bought them. It was way too much effort for me. Even after all that folding and tying you still have to add a booster to them and then a cover. We used the Disana cotton flannel liners which are made to go with these. You have to fold these in three to use them. We kept those as they are soft and a good thin booster for newborns, but sold the tie-on nappies. I think they would be okay if you made the decision to use them full-time as your only system, so you would get used to all the extra steps involved and get fast at doing it. But otherwise I wouldnt really recommend them. Its just too much work


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We used these exclusively at night for a while. There is definitely a learning curve. We stuffed it w a pf, and imo you really need wool over it - pull on wool. Using them during the day we went coverless, since it takes a lot for them to feel wet on the outside.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

I have 3 & honestly I really did not like them. I had to use a prefold with them b/c they are not absorbant enough on their own. It seemed like a lot of work when I could just snappi a prefold on her instead. I very rarely used them. Though I did hold onto them b/c they are very cute for photos.


----------



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

I must admit that the cuteness factor is my main reason for wanting them. And since they're pretty inexpensive and everyone seemed to like them I figured I couldn't go wrong. But reading your responses I'm reconsidering
- thanks for your input!


----------



## 4girlsboynames (Aug 10, 2010)

I tried these and honestly couldn't figure out how they were supposed to work without them being used as a sort of cover, and then you need another cover. Not really worth it in my opinion, although they are cute.


----------



## KaraJMay (Nov 15, 2010)

I have these for my newborn. She's only 2 weeks old so I can't tell you how well they work on an older baby. I bought them because I wanted only organic materials no polyurethane or micro-fleec. I bought 15 (they come in packs of 3) them from asmallgreenfootprint.com We use the disana wool cover (I only bought 1 in the extra small size it would be better to have 2, but we have 2 in the small size and they are wearable for her at 7lbs) and the brushed cotton liner (I bought 15). It took a couple of days for us to get the hang of folding them and tieing them tight enough so they don't leak but they haven't leaked at all this week so my husband is happy (after the 2nd or 3rd time they leaked he was saying we should just use huggies). If you get through the first couple days its. no problem, imo. Good luck.


----------

